# Freezing Grt. Northern beans?



## Barb L. (Oct 17, 2006)

Can you freeze beans after they have been soaked overnight ?  I have way too many- forgot how they swell -- filled my pot and there's not much room for anything else !


----------



## Lizannd (Oct 17, 2006)

*I know you can freeze them after they are cooked*

but I'm don't think freezing them soaked and raw would work.  Can you just cook them separately and then freeze?


----------



## Barb L. (Oct 17, 2006)

Lizannd said:
			
		

> but I'm don't think freezing them soaked and raw would work.  Can you just cook them separately and then freeze?


 Yes I can using two pots !  I have never soaked 2 lbs. before-  alot of beans here.  lol  Thanks for you suggestion !  I just wanted to bag some up and freeze-


----------



## ChefJune (Oct 17, 2006)

Freezing the beans doesn't sound like a good idea to me, but I don't know a thing about the science --AND, I'm not where my "Cookwise" is right now.

If you have that book, I'd consult it before proceeding... or do you have the Harold McGee, On Food and Cooking?" 

I tried to find a web site for Shirley Corriher, but all I found was this link: http://www.iceculinary.com/news/article_21.shtml


----------



## Constance (Oct 17, 2006)

Barb, sounds like you need to get a larger pot!


----------



## Robo410 (Oct 17, 2006)

cook them with ham or soup bones and herbs etc...cool and freeze.  Then use in your next soup stew or baked bean dish.  Beans freeze fine.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 17, 2006)

I have frozen cooked beans as well.  They defrost well with no loss of texture.


----------



## Barb L. (Oct 17, 2006)

The Beans are cooking-- in two pots !  Going to freeze one for baked beans!  Thanks all for your input !


----------



## Katie H (Oct 17, 2006)

Barb I've never frozed beans that have only been soaked but I've frozen all types of cooked beans.  I've never had a problem with taste or texture when I've thawed them.  In fact, one of our favorite baked bean recipes makes a lot, so I freeze in manageable portions.  Freeze on, girl!


----------



## Gretchen (Oct 17, 2006)

Two pounds IS a lot. And yes, you need a larger pot.
I think freezing them after just soaking will make them turn to puree when thawed and cooked, but I have no personal experience.
Do you have a pressure cooker?  You could cook two batches real quick.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 17, 2006)

Gretchen said:
			
		

> Two pounds IS a lot. And yes, you need a larger pot.
> I think freezing them after just soaking will make them turn to puree when thawed and cooked, but I have no personal experience.
> Do you have a pressure cooker?  You could cook two batches real quick.



I think her beans have been cooking since about 11:15 best I can tell from her post above.  She intends to cook them and freeze part for baked beans.


----------



## Gretchen (Oct 17, 2006)

Yep, in two pots. Good enough.  But as I have posted elsewhere, I am LOVING my PC--two batches-30 minutes each.  Just an FYI in general.


----------



## Aurora (Oct 17, 2006)

Soaked beans will keep in the refrigerator for up to a week.  You need not cook all the beans at one time.  I'd make a batch now and make another batch using a different recipe in a few days.  I'd be very concerned that freezing soaked beans will break the cell walls down and make the beans very mushy when thawed and cooked.  I like texture to my beans.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 17, 2006)

Aurora said:
			
		

> Soaked beans will keep in the refrigerator for up to a week.  You need not cook all the beans at one time.  I'd make a batch now and make another batch using a different recipe in a few days.  I'd be very concerned that freezing soaked beans will break the cell walls down and make the beans very mushy when thawed and cooked.  I like texture to my beans.



She is going to freeze once cooked as they are already cooking.  There's frozen beans of all kinds in the freezer section.  I wonder how those manufacturers do it....or if certain beans are more easily frozen than others?

ok - check out this site.


----------



## Aurora (Oct 17, 2006)

KitchenElf,

Wonderful link reference to Central Bean.  I love beans and this site answers many questions I've had about them that despite cooking and enjoying them for years.

Thanks.


----------



## lfoster3313 (Aug 14, 2012)

*Ham & Bean Soup*

Can I freeze Ham & Bean Soup in a vacuum sealed bag and will the end result be a disaster. Will the beans become mush and not worth ever freezing.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 14, 2012)

Bean soup freezes wonderfully!  Should not be a problem.

Welcome to DC!


----------

